# Golden Silk Orb Weaver



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 18, 2017)

Big Female


----------



## GLS (Aug 18, 2017)

Those are a treat to see.  Nice photo.  Our barrier islands are covered-up with them.  Gil


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice shot.  Fun to watch those.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

We generally have them around here in the late summer through the Fall, but with the rains, we`ve been getting this year, our swamps and woods are slam full of em.


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We generally have them around here in the late summer through the Fall, but with the rains, we`ve been getting this year, our swamps and woods are slam full of em.



Hate to catch that across the lips on the way into the stand predawn!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like just right to get a face full of web!  Neat shot of the big old girl!


----------

